# Male or female?



## simbadaisy123 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi I'm new to this, is this a male, female, or too early to tell? 

View attachment IMG_6741.jpg


View attachment IMG_6742.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 15, 2015)

It is a little too early for me to tell. Male parts look like a little football on a little stick from the stalk.  Females have two hairs coming out.  

Female mojo sent your way!


----------



## Gaiant (Apr 15, 2015)

Wow! it is too early for me to tell I would just be guessing?  But def need to keep an eye on it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 16, 2015)

Hummmmmm,,:stoned::confused2:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 16, 2015)

Way too early to tell.  Plants usually develop alternating nodes prior to showing sex.  So look for alternating nodes.

You are getting a large amount of stretch.  You might want to see if you can the light closer and/or get more/better light.


----------



## RubyRed (Apr 16, 2015)

looks to me like a Male???  I see the nodes alter at the top can you give a pic of the nodes above the one you shared? Thats what I am looking at but could not zoom in


----------

